# Driving with numb feet



## skb (Jun 6, 2016)

DRIVING WITH NUMB FEET  Is anyone aware of a product or shoe insert that would aid in increased feeling in the foot so you feel safer driving?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi skb, welcome to the forum  I'm not a driver myself so can't offer any help, but hopefully others will be along who can help  Have you been diagnosed long? Are you on any medication for your diabetes? How long have you had the problems with numb feet?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 7, 2016)

skb said:


> DRIVING WITH NUMB FEET  Is anyone aware of a product or shoe insert that would aid in increased feeling in the foot so you feel safer driving?


If you have numb feet then you are not entitled to hold a driving licence unless for a specially adapted car ie hand controls. You are danger to yourself and other road users.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 7, 2016)

There is no aid that will improve feeling in feet. You need to inform DVLA immediately and be prepared to surrender your licence. You might be able to get a restricted licence to drive an adapted car with hand controls only.
Improving your blood glucose control might result in better feeling in feet.
Your legal responsibility is to inform DVLA immediately.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 7, 2016)

I would suggest you either get referred or refer yourself to a podiatrist. If you are diabetic you are able to do this and the response is usually extremely quick from them by way of an appointment. They will be able to conduct checks on your feet and offer a far better better prognosis than a diabetic forum. I don't wish to frighten you at all but if you are driving with loss of sensation in your feet and have an accident there are possible and likely ramifications regarding DVLA and your insurance company.


----------



## phil hammond (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, I have been suffering with numb feet (neuropathy) for 4 years now.The dvla have been informed, i was worried about informing the dvla as i also hold a group 2 license for buses. It took a while for the Dvla to get round to telling me I was Ok to drive but did not revoke or restrict my License. I can feel the pedals through my boot as a whole foot , not the toes individually. I do not know of anything to enhance the feeling in your feet, its about adapting and getting familiar with what is left of sensations available, hope this helps.


----------

